# I need some serious advice...



## Elisabeth Kazup

I know what you're going through. Our Penny loves being an only dog and I don't want to 'share' her with a dog.

But, then I read this boy's living conditions. By all means, rescue him. He needs you and you could even consider it fostering if it doesn't work out. Anything to get him into a safe, warm home.


----------



## sunflowerkd

I would like to know if you think Penny would value the companionship ? I know that sounds crazy... but Candy my first golden wanted to be the only dog in the house Teddy though he would need to share would enjoy people and dogs as company it would be worth the trade off for him


----------



## BeauShel

This is what I would do personally....I would rescue him because it sounds like he is not in a good situation being in an outside kennel. Then see how he and Lady get along. If it doesnt work out you can adopt him out to a good family. Do some serious screening and maybe even someone on the forum would adopt him. You would be saving a life.


----------



## Heidi36oh

I agree with Carol.
Most Golden's love a playmate, Jack has always been my heart dog and best friend and it didn't change when I put 3 more under his nose:doh::doh:


----------



## jealous1

While our crew is comprised of 4 golden/golden mixes and I love each of them, Summer is my "heart" dog. While Summer was our first golden, I honestly do not think she begrudges any of the others we have adopted along the way, loves having the playmates, and I always give her a little one-on-one time. I vote to save this guy and if it does not work after a time, look to finding him a perfect home.


----------



## BayBeams

Having more than one does change the dynamic of your relationship at least initially with the original dog. The new dog will require more attention to help him blend into the household. Until recently I had 3 dogs each one has a special place in my heart but it took a while to balance time for the 3 especially with the youngest and most recent addition needing the most attention.
My oldest girl, Baylee, frankly would prefer to be an only dog but she and her buddy, Beau, developed an awesome relationship just the same. It did change our bond somewhat when Beau arrived. He was a rescue and it turned out he was the best addition to our home and a most amazing dog. 
I guess my suggestion is to make sure you are aware that the new addition will mean there will be some changes in your relationship with your current dog. It could just work out to be a wonderful addition in time. If you rescue a dog that is used to being in a kennel there will be a lot of adjustments for him and for you.


----------



## Jleway

You all are so wonderful, and BayBeams, I will definitely take your advice into account. One other question; Do you guys think that a $300 re-homing fee is too much? I will need to take him to the vet to get his vaccinations the day after adopting him which will be roughly $100 or so. He will need a heart-worm test and everything. This poor guy, in my opinion, has been really neglected. What do you guys think? Do you think that it is within my realm of rights to ask for his past medical records, since she has had him for a while? I wouldn't want him giving Lady anything. She also wants me to sign a 24 hour health waiver. What do you all think about that?

Right now, thanks to your very awesome advice, I am leaning more now toward adopting this poor guy. Again, you all are so wonderful. Thank you for all of your help... any help with the questions above would be appreciated.


----------



## BeauShel

She wants you to sign a health waiver for what? Is the $300 re-homing fee for after you get him home and all fixed up? It could depend on what you put into the dog. But maybe once you get him home you will fall in love with him and keep him.


----------



## Jleway

Yeah, I thought that the health waiver sounded funny too. I guess it is a "save her own butt form." I don't have any other idea or reason for the health form, other than it being a way for her to protect herself from getting sued for a health complication that may arise months or years later. In terms of the $300, I think that she is just being a bit greedy. She is a private breeder, and this is her first rescue case from her breeding. She has already told me that she cannot afford to bring another litter of pups into the world. I think the $300 re-homing fee is her desperation. She has already made it clear that she will not take less. No, I don't get any of that money back for the vet care or getting him fixed. I would also have to sent in his akc papers (more $) if I want to compete with him in AKC agility, obedience, or conformation (which he very well could do well in). I would also have to pay for any health tests that my vet does on him, which I feel that I have to do thanks to the health waiver. I don't know. All that I know are my assumptions which tell me that she was just an unprepaired first time breeder, I also have the feeling that she has had this good boy his whole life... and just couldn't or wouldn't sell him as a pup. Now, in this economic climate, I think that she is trying to get money any way she can.

Do you think that my assumptions are correct? I still want to get him out of there, but I'm just concerned that if things don't work out that I would be out of at least $500. I have already fallen in love with him and his personality and I know that he deserves way more than he is getting. I was frankly appalled to see the kennel that he has been living in. Goldens are meant to be on couches, doggie beds, and at the foot of your bed... not in a kennel away from his loved ones. What do all think?


----------



## fostermom

Have you actually met this pup?

I think your dog will adjust, at least in my opinion. My Jasper is my boy and he chose me to be his person. But he shares me with Danny pretty willingly. And to be honest, he and Danny are best of friends and love to play together.


----------



## nixietink

Jleway said:


> Yeah, I thought that the health waiver sounded funny too. I guess it is a "save her own butt form." I don't have any other idea or reason for the health form, other than it being a way for her to protect herself from getting sued for a health complication that may arise months or years later. In terms of the $300, I think that she is just being a bit greedy. She is a private breeder, and this is her first rescue case from her breeding. She has already told me that she cannot afford to bring another litter of pups into the world. I think the $300 re-homing fee is her desperation. She has already made it clear that she will not take less. No, I don't get any of that money back for the vet care or getting him fixed. I would also have to sent in his akc papers (more $) if I want to compete with him in AKC agility, obedience, or conformation (which he very well could do well in). I would also have to pay for any health tests that my vet does on him, which I feel that I have to do thanks to the health waiver. I don't know. All that I know are my assumptions which tell me that she was just an unprepaired first time breeder, I also have the feeling that she has had this good boy his whole life... and just couldn't or wouldn't sell him as a pup. Now, in this economic climate, I think that she is trying to get money any way she can.
> 
> Do you think that my assumptions are correct? I still want to get him out of there, but I'm just concerned that if things don't work out that I would be out of at least $500. I have already fallen in love with him and his personality and I know that he deserves way more than he is getting. I was frankly appalled to see the kennel that he has been living in. Goldens are meant to be on couches, doggie beds, and at the foot of your bed... not in a kennel away from his loved ones. What do all think?


Honestly, I would be a little concerned...especially if you are interested in showing the dog. Most reputable breeders do not keep their dogs outside all the time and are very concerned for their well-being. Was she not giving the dog heartworm preventative?

Was the dog returned from a previous buyer? Why is he being rehomed? I would want to know these things. 

Were all OFA health clearances done on both sets of parents (hips, elbows, hearts, and eyes (CERF - done yearly))? 
You could get these clearances done as a peace of mind, but will take more than 24 hours to submit to OFA and get a result.

Did both parents conform to the standard and does he?


----------



## BayBeams

Jleway said:


> Yeah, I thought that the health waiver sounded funny too. I guess it is a "save her own butt form." I don't have any other idea or reason for the health form, other than it being a way for her to protect herself from getting sued for a health complication that may arise months or years later. In terms of the $300, I think that she is just being a bit greedy. She is a private breeder, and this is her first rescue case from her breeding. She has already told me that she cannot afford to bring another litter of pups into the world. I think the $300 re-homing fee is her desperation. She has already made it clear that she will not take less. No, I don't get any of that money back for the vet care or getting him fixed. I would also have to sent in his akc papers (more $) if I want to compete with him in AKC agility, obedience, or conformation (which he very well could do well in). I would also have to pay for any health tests that my vet does on him, which I feel that I have to do thanks to the health waiver. I don't know. All that I know are my assumptions which tell me that she was just an unprepaired first time breeder, I also have the feeling that she has had this good boy his whole life... and just couldn't or wouldn't sell him as a pup. Now, in this economic climate, I think that she is trying to get money any way she can.
> 
> Do you think that my assumptions are correct? I still want to get him out of there, but I'm just concerned that if things don't work out that I would be out of at least $500. I have already fallen in love with him and his personality and I know that he deserves way more than he is getting. I was frankly appalled to see the kennel that he has been living in. Goldens are meant to be on couches, doggie beds, and at the foot of your bed... not in a kennel away from his loved ones. What do all think?


 Considering what you want to do with this dog...obedience, agility and conformation, I would really think hard about this particular dog. Some of this sounds a bit fishy to me and I would be concerned that there are health problems that aren't being revealed. At least through a rescue they are usually up front about what challenges the dog may have. I realize you feel badly for this dog but you have some goals that would mean you need a structurally sound, and healthy dog with a solid temperament. How did this become a breeder "rescue". Try to think with your head and not so much your heart... I know it is hard.
That being said I found my amazing Beau when I was looking for an obedience dog. His personality won me over but his hip problems prevented him from doing anything but novice obedience and rally. I wouldn't change my decision for a minute. I am just suggesting that you go in with your eyes wide open...
Good Luck!


----------



## mylissyk

If you have the financial ability to take care of the vetting this dogs needs, please take him - he desperately needs out of the situation he is in!

You can always adopt him out yourself he if is not a candidate for the obedience/agility competition you want to do. But taking him now will quite probably save his life.

You MOST DEFINITELY are entitled to his past vet records.


----------



## C's Mom

Sounds like this boy is living a miserable life stuck in a kennel all day. This is how dogs in shelters and pounds live but they eventually get adopted and out of their kennel. This poor boy isn't given the chance. I hope you do adopt him. Even if he isn't able to compete you may very well have a fantastic new love in your life.


----------



## Jleway

Thanks everybody! I will definitely ask for his vet records and calmly and gently confront her if she doesn't. His mom is not OFA but his father is. His mothers parents are OFA as well. I have met him and he is beautiful. His back line is perfect and he doesn't appear, well at least for the hour that I visited him, to have any hip problems. I am more concerned that there is something like heart worm or something going on. I will be asking about heart worm preventative... trust me. I'm just torn; I don't trust this woman, but I love this dog. After reading another thread (1 vs 2) on this forum last night, I totally think that Lady will do just fine with him, so I am not so concerned with that anymore, but this Health wavier has me thrown. I don't know weather or not to sign it and I don't know if she'll allow me not to. Plus, she was basically trying to sell him to me like a car salesman. I just didn't get a good vibe from her at all. However, if the vet clears him, I think that I have a structurally and physically sound Golden. I think if I do adopt him that I will do so on a Sunday so that I can get him vet checked on a Monday. I am also going to call my vet to see if he will do a check up on this poor boy for less money or on the house since he is a rescue boy. Any other thoughts would be much appreciated.


----------



## Bob Dylan

When we decided to get another dog Dylan was 1 and came from a reputable breeder.
This time we wanted a rescue and one close to Dylan's age if possible. Our breeder was involved with starting up a rescue in PA (DVGRR) so she was looking into one for us. My husband saw an add in the local newspaper "Champion GR 12 mo. old with papers" 350.00. He called several times to find out he was the being dumped off at various places because his owners were getting a divorce. So finally we caught up with him, tied to a cement porch and when the women that had him came out he was barking so she proceeded to kick him. I said is that really necessary and she kicked him again. My DH said (just give her the check and lets go)
The rest was history, he did have medical problems, had to be neutered, etc. but turned out to be the best dog, it took some time for Him (BOBBY) to realize this was his forever home almost 2 years. 
At first Dylan wasn't a happy camper but before long they were best Buddies!
When we lost Bobby, Dylan would always be looking for him, he needed lots of TLC.

We have had four rescues and will always go that way. My husband always uses the saying "Life Is Like A Box Of Chocolates...... You Never Know What You're Gonna Get!"
every time we get a new rescue.

I hope you rescue him, but it is a decision only you can make. Good Luck!


----------



## Jleway

YES! BobDylan you hit it on the head. Although this woman hasn't kicked him in front of me, that doesn't mean that the stuff that I saw didn't make me feel the same way. My heart goes out to all animals that has to live through their human's error. I wish that all animals that are currently being neglected could just magically find a home worth having, but that is my mind going through my own fantasyland. 

But, yeah... I totally live my life to that regard; "Life is like a bunch of chocolates... you never know what you're gonna get." Indeed. The woman has named him Asland, which is ironic due to the fact that she is making him a martyr. He looks like a lion, he stands like a lion, but he acts like a happy go lucky pup... thanks be to God. He acts like Dug from Disney Pixar's UP! Leave it to the animator to drop an animation reference! I love him.

I will definitely be asking about his health records and be calling my vet to set something up. Although I am still in college, I will be graduating before the end of this year, I think that I have the funds to go through with this... I just hope that he ends up as happy as Bobby did and he and Lady become the best of friends. She know that she is my baby girl and that no one in the world could ever replace her in my heart, but I want "Dug" to know that I love him too. I am ready for a change in Lady and my relationship, but I hope that it doesn't change for the worse, but for the better.

I think I am going to go through with it, but I will wait to send in his papers for a few months. I am going to focus on his happiness and health first, then fun and competition second. 

Any more thoughts? Anymore red flags that you think that I should be concerned about or question this woman about?


----------



## GoldenMum

I have rescued two of my four Goldens, life is definitely a box of chocolates. And variety is the spice of life! I applaud you for helping this boy, he is lucky you stumbled across him!


----------



## Thor0918

Bob Dylan said:


> When we decided to get another dog Dylan was 1 and came from a reputable breeder.
> This time we wanted a rescue and one close to Dylan's age if possible. Our breeder was involved with starting up a rescue in PA (DVGRR) so she was looking into one for us. My husband saw an add in the local newspaper "Champion GR 12 mo. old with papers" 350.00. He called several times to find out he was the being dumped off at various places because his owners were getting a divorce. So finally we caught up with him, tied to a cement porch and when the women that had him came out he was barking so she proceeded to kick him. I said is that really necessary and she kicked him again. My DH said (just give her the check and lets go)
> The rest was history, he did have medical problems, had to be neutered, etc. but turned out to be the best dog, it took some time for Him (BOBBY) to realize this was his forever home almost 2 years.
> At first Dylan wasn't a happy camper but before long they were best Buddies!
> When we lost Bobby, Dylan would always be looking for him, he needed lots of TLC.
> 
> We have had four rescues and will always go that way. My husband always uses the saying "Life Is Like A Box Of Chocolates...... You Never Know What You're Gonna Get!"
> every time we get a new rescue.
> 
> I hope you rescue him, but it is a decision only you can make. Good Luck!


 I guess this really tells the tale of why you love your husband. I have tears in my eyes.


----------



## Bob Dylan

I guess this really tells the tale of why you love your husband. I have tears in my eyes. 

Yes, I do love him he is a very special man. We have been married for 46 years and are best friends.


----------



## Jleway

Here's an update. I called the vet's office yesterday afternoon and will need to spend $165 to run a heart-worm test, a fecal test, for the appointment, and for all of his vaccinations. I have also decided that I will drive the two hours over the weekend with a $300 money order, but I am definitely not going to sign a health waiver. I feel so bad for this boy, but at the same time feel very unsettled about weather or not his "current caregiver" is trying to hide something from me. So, I will be driving up there this Sunday, and I have a vet appointment for 4:45 on Monday. Hopefully everything will work out; I won't have to sign a health waiver, and this poor boy finally gets a warm home. Do any of you that breed make buyers sign health waivers? Should I be concerned about this, especially since she has been administering his vaccinations for the past 2 years? I want to bring him home so bad, but I also love my Lady and do not want to risk getting her sick.


----------



## Karen519

*Jleway*

Jleway

I don't think any of the breeders we have used ever had us sign a health waiver, unless it was in the contract.


----------



## lgnutah

What exactly does the health waiver, waive?
Oh, and if she is the breeder, and this is her dog, how is it a rescue?


----------



## Jleway

I only wanted to know if any breeders on here made buyers sign a health waiver because She wants me to sign a health waiver to take all legal responibility of his health away from her and solely onto me. I trust you guys on here and didn't think that you guys would steer me wrong. I hold all of you guys with such high regard that if you didn't make people sign health waivers then I should be concerned about this situation. I think she is his breeder, but I also think that he was returned to her. At least that is how she made it sound when she and I talked. She called herself a rescue, but looking at this poor boy's living conditions... trust me, no matter her true label, I would be rescuing him.


----------



## Sally's Mom

I have bought dogs and have sold dogs that I have bred. I have never heard of signing a health waiver... in fact, I stand behind the dogs I have sold. I understand charging a small fee for the dog because as my mentor explained to me, the one dog she rehomed with out charging anything, came back to her multiple times. Apparently, if no money is exchanged some people don't value the dog. The fact she isn't updating the dog herself sounds fishy to me.. are you in an area where there is heartworm? Or does she know something about the dog's soundness or heart she isn't telling you about? I rescued a beagle when I was in veterinary school with heartworm disease. I can tell you that in the practice where I work, I think the heartworm treatment is about $1000 now. I have had 3 dogs returned to me(I kept one), but I updated the other 2 before they got their forever homes.


----------



## BayBeams

It probably doesn't matter whether you sign a health waiver or not because I doubt you would ever get a penny out of this person if you found the dog has health issues even if you didn't sign a waiver.


----------



## Neeko13

Good luck with this rescue plan, sounds like he's an awesome dog already...I'd go with the Money Order, telll her your not signing the waiver....and hopefully she was right when she said she's hurting for money, and she takes it....will be looking to see how you made out on monday...:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Jleway

BayBeams said:


> It probably doesn't matter whether you sign a health waiver or not because I doubt you would ever get a penny out of this person if you found the dog has health issues even if you didn't sign a waiver.


You're probably right, but I will still refuse to sign it though. I'm flat out going to tell her that if she is completely positive that she is "selling" me a physically sound, healthy dog, then there wouldn't be any need for a health wavier. But, if she gives me a terrible time about it, I'll give her the money order, sign the darn thing, and run. I have decided to leave it up to God. I think that is all I can do at this point. 

As regard to your question Sally's Mom, I am in a moderately prone heartworm area. I live near Indianapolis. If I am concerned for anything, it is heartworm and/or cancer. I love my Lady so much that I am afraid to bring him home to her, even with her being on Heartguard. However, I have got to have faith that I found this good boy for a reason and that everything will work out ok. I have pretty much fallen head over heals in "doggie" lust for him and I think in the next few months that lust will convert to love. I just hope that his health is strong and that he may live out a long healthy life with Lady and me. 

I will definitely let you all know how it goes over the weekend. I'll let you know if she has let me off her property with him... that is if not signing the waiver upsets her or not. If he comes home with me, I'll let you all know how it goes at the vet. Thanks everybody and God Bless you all.


----------



## Karen519

*Jleway*

Jleway

I am so happy that you will be taking this sweet boy from her-he will be in heaven!
God Bless you and good luck tomorrow-can't wait to hear!
I agree-I think you found him for a reason.
What are you going to call him?


----------



## Karen519

*Jleway*

Jleway

Holding you in my thoughts and prayers today when you go to meet him.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Holding you and your sweet rescue boy in my thoughts and prayers. He needs you and I hope that all goes well.


----------



## Karen519

*Any News?*

Jleway

Hope all went well today!! Any news?


----------



## Jleway

Hey everyone... I just made it home with my new boy. He and Lady seem to be ok at this point. She is more hesitant than he is, which I think is hilarious considering her personality. 

The woman wouldn't take any less money, although I tried, and yes I signed the health waiver. I just wanted to get him as far away from that terrible place as possible. His vet appointment is tomorrow at 4pm est. I will let you all know how that goes. 

This boy is huge!!!! He probably weighs 80lbs! Is that normal, I never had a boy before. It was hilarious trying to get him into my car, I had to lift his hummer of a body into my little 2 door car! There was a point that he flat wouldn't budge... I was like: Oh no!!! Then I calmed myself down and said common bud, we've got to go home. Compared to my little o Lady he is a titanic of a dog. 

In terms of what I am going to name him.... it is a toss up at this point between: Dug (from Disney/Pixar's UP), Shadow (from Homeward Bound), and Buddy (from Air Bud). I don't know... what do you guys think? He looks like Dug, but he is funny and mischievous like Buddy, and has Shadow eyes... I just, well, uhhh, I just don't know. They were calling him Aslan like from Narnia. Do you guys think that he needs his named changed? I was always told it was better for the dog to adjust to a new situation, was to be called a new and different name. Am I right? 

I love you all on here so much... you all are so wonderful. I felt your prayers today and appreciated them to the utmost. Thank you.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Whatever you decide to call him, welcome home, big guy!


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Photos?  Where is he coming from?

I personally like Dug!


----------



## Charliethree

Thank you for rescuing this poor boy!! Hope things continue to go well with him and Lady. I have always felt that giving a dog a new name is the first step in building a new and much better life for him. Hope things turn out well at the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Karen519

*Jleway*

Jleway

I am so VERY HAPPY to hear that you brought him home! What a wonderful life he, Lady and you will have!! It might take a little time for Lady to adjust to having another dog-that is normal-don't worry.

I personally love the name Buddy. Can't wait for pics and there are male Golden Retrievers that weigh 80 lbs.


----------



## sunflowerkd

I kept my rescues name. I don't think it makes a difference to change it. He is adjusting . I of course have a gizillion differnt names I call him. He responds to them all. Congrats !! I love Dug....
Good for you for rescuing him !


----------



## mylissyk

Welcome home big boy!! Personally I think Shadow and Buddy are so well used I prefer something more original. Dug is newer and may be less used, so I would call him that. I think a new name is a must in this situation, he needs a whole new start.

80 lbs maybe too much, but it does depend on the dog. If you can feel his ribs not see them he is at a good weight, but if you feel a good fat pad on his sides he's probably a little heavy.

I am thrilled you got him.


----------



## Jleway

It was a rough morning. The poor guy has had diarrhea since he arrived, and he went two time in the house. Poor boy! I think his digestive track is all messed up due to stress. First he went on a 2 hour car ride, then he spent the night in a warm house all night, then he met new people, and he also met new animals. I hope that he is ok. 

I talked to my dad and he keeps saying no to Dug... I personally love that name... I also like Koda. I still don't know... I'll let him tell me what he prefers to be called, either by coming to that he likes, or by showing me all of his personality. Right now he is a calm spirit like Shadow, and he is a total Buddy, he still looks like and acts like Dug (very positive), and has this innocent side like Koda. I'll probably put up a poll later on this week. I'll also get some pics up this week and introduce him to you all, that is once I can get his scaredy-cat self up the stairs and give him an oh so needed bath. It's funny... he is the biggest dog that I have ever had, but he is also the gentlest, and most delegate. It's just ironic.

Again... thank you all for your continued support. I'll let you know what goes on at the vet later on tonight. I'll also try to get a preliminary pic up for you guys... he sure is a handsome boy!


----------



## Karen519

*Jleway*

Jleway

Thanks for the update-he sounds wonderful!
Is he neutered?
When you take him to vet try to take a stool sample.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I'm sure the vet will do a fecal exam to rule our worms, parasites, etc that could be causing the diarrhea as well. You are right in that there is so much newness for him that it will take time for him to settle in. I'm so glad that you have him and look forward to hearing about his vet visit and seeing tons of pics.


----------



## mkkuch

Just read this thread. So happy to hear that you rescued him! I hope that your vet visit goes well today. Looking forward to seeing a picture of your new addition.


----------



## Karen519

*jleway*

jleway

Koda or Cody are great names, too!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Congratulations! I'm so very glad that you have him.



Jleway said:


> ...This boy is huge!!!! He probably weighs 80lbs! Is that normal, I never had a boy before...


I have two full-blooded (but not registered, though I have their papers) Golden boys who easily in this size range. Charlie is disturbingly thin at 80 pounds. Joker is quite healthy at 85. I also had a female who weighed 75 pounds at healthy size. These dogs may be larger than the breed standard, though.

If you give him a few days, he will "tell" you what to call him by responding to one name much better than others. 

Have fun!

Lucy


----------



## Jleway

Hey everyone, sorry for not getting back to you until now. I am sitting in the middle of a ongoing/pending ice/snow storm and had to prepare for it. 

He and I finally decided on a name... Koda. His name is Koda. And... Koda has whip worm, that explains his diarrhea. Our vet prescribed us some digestive antibiotic (just in case) and a dewormer. Hopefully all is well on that end as of Friday. He and Lady are funny. Lady seems to be sad right now though, but hopefully she will know that he won't replace her in my heart and that nothing will change between us. Every time I try to pet her, Koda jumps in the middle of us. Oh well... Koda also only weighs 70 lbs. I couldn't believe it. I could have sworn that he was at least 80 almost 90 lbs. He was also heartworm negative!!!! Yea!!!!!! I was so relived! He is due back to the vet in two weeks to get his vaccinations. He was so good at the vet today; so quite and so calm. Anyways... that is the current update. Hopefully his bm will get better. 

I will try to keep you all up to date on his progress, I might not be on here for a few days due to the weather, but I will keep you posted.

Here he is along side Lady.


----------



## mkkuch

They look wonderful together. He is so, so handsome and your Lady is very pretty. Just want to hug them both! I love the softness of his eyes. I hope that he feels better soon and continues to adjust to his new home. What a happy ending you gave him. I feel your pain about the snow/ice storm. They're calling for about a foot of snow here and then possibly 1 inch of ice on top of it. Ugh!! I like snow but I could do without the ice.


----------



## jealous1

Thank you so much for rescuing this big guy--he and Lady are both beautiful! Summer was our first golden and a rescue. We have since brought in several more goldens, some foster some who have stayed--Summer has taken it all in and I try and give her some extra one-on-one time (she sounds and looks alot like Lady). Since Kody is probably starved for affection and sounds like he will jump in-between the two of you, you might want to take Lady into another room occasionally and love on her. Also, I will sneak Summer out and take her for a walk on her own just her and me and she loves it. I predict Lady and Koda will be BFFs in no time!


----------



## Karen519

*Wow!!*

JLEWAY

They are both gorgeous!!! Which one is Lady and which is Koda?

So glad he is HW negative!

Where do you live? I live in a suburb of Chicago and we are bracing for an 18-24 inch snowstorm, today and tomorrow!!


----------



## Jleway

Lady is the one on the right and Koda is the one on the left. I live northeast of Indianapolis. They are calling for 1-1.5 inches of ICE and 3-8 inches of snow! Yuck! Yeah... I might not have power later on tonight. We've already had .25 inches of ice and an inch of sleet. We already had about 4 inches of snow on the ground. I literally walk on top of the snow... it is bizarre. Koda hates it... and Lady flat out doesn't know what to do with it. I wish that I had your blizzard Karen519, about 5 years ago we had an ice storm and we didn't have power for 2 weeks! I would take a blizzard any day... at least you can play in the snowy aftermath... I can't play with ice. Ice is just dangerous. I am really worried. Maybe after this is all said and done we can exchange storm stories Karen519. Ice = Ugh, Yuck!


----------



## Jleway

jealous1 said:


> Thank you so much for rescuing this big guy--he and Lady are both beautiful! Summer was our first golden and a rescue. We have since brought in several more goldens, some foster some who have stayed--Summer has taken it all in and I try and give her some extra one-on-one time (she sounds and looks alot like Lady). Since Kody is probably starved for affection and sounds like he will jump in-between the two of you, you might want to take Lady into another room occasionally and love on her. Also, I will sneak Summer out and take her for a walk on her own just her and me and she loves it. I predict Lady and Koda will be BFFs in no time!


I will definitely give Lady some one-on-one time... that was some wonderful advice. Thank you!


----------



## Karen519

*Jleway*

Jleway

Please keep us posted to let us know you, Lady and Koda are o.k.
I agree-ice is the worst!
STAY safe and warm and Koda and Lady are just gorgeous!! Give her a little extra attention-it might take a little time for her to get used to Koda.


----------



## Jleway

Well... we survived the Ice Storm and still have power!!! The Goldens were all kinds of confused. Poor Lady went out this morning and fell 3 times... poor baby. Koda... with his big honking self and paws walked on the ice like a pro.


----------



## Jleway

*More Pics and a Vid too!*

Here is Lady and Koda playing with a bone.






The rest are pics of Koda that were taken yesterday...


----------



## mylissyk

My goodness those are not feet, they are tree trunks! He's a gorgeous boy, and they look to be getting along quite well.


----------



## Paige&Lily

That video is hilarious-he is being so sweet and trying soooo hard to ignore her while working that bone! And she wants it so bad-poor girl. After the ice melts you better get some more bones!


----------



## BeauShel

Koda is gorgeous. I am glad you took him to the vet and found out he is mostly healthy except for the whipworms. Dont know if the vet said anything about picking up the poop but if you havent, you need to because he or Lady can get re-infected with the whipworms. Good luck. He sounds like a wonderful spirit to go with that handsome face.


----------



## BayBeams

Koda is a big cutie and both your dogs are beautiful.


----------



## Karen519

*Jleway*

Jleway

Koda is GORGEOUS-WHAT a Hunk!! Love the paws!!

Koda and Lady get along so WELL together-they both seem so VERY SWEET!

What a cute couple they make. I be KODA feels like he is in HEAVEN!!

I agree with BeauShel-make sure you pick up the poop, so Lady and Koda don't keep getting it.


----------



## Jleway

Thank you, you guys and gals... I have been cleaning up quite frequently. I have dedicated only a section of the yard to Koda until the dewormer gets entirely through his system. Do you guys know anything we can put on that area of the yard to kill the whipworms?


----------



## Karen519

*Jleway*

jleway

I bet the vet would have an answer. If you google it, I bet you will find something to kill the whipworms, but THEN HOW DANGEROUS would it be for Koda and Lady if they ate it, licked it?


----------



## Jleway

Good point... I will ask the vet if there is something topical to put on the yard to get rid of the little buggers. Until then, I am just going to have to keep track of the 'Mount Koda's' so that I can pick them up after the ice, sleet and snow thaws. 

Lady and Koda act like two little love birds... they are always playing and he licks her, then she jumps up and walks around him like some kind of lioness. It is so funny! They love each other, I can tell, but I know that Lady still demands some one-on-one attention, so this weekend I am going to groom her up like she was going to a show. I think that she would like that. I think that I might even take her on a Petsmart run. I'm going to let Koda get better use to the car and get over these whipworms before I take him to Petsmart. The poor guy gets into the car and hides his face... it's like he gets car sick. Thank you all for the wonderful advice on this thread... you all have been wonderful.


----------



## coppers-mom

I saw this thread early on, but ignored it because I know nothing about showing or confirmation.

Look at the great love story I missed.

I hate to google Koda and now I think the name suits him perfectly! he looks very much like my 3rd godlen/rescue who I named Chance since I am senile and thought that was the name of the golden in Homeward bound.:doh: It looks like Koda has the same super sweet personality Chance had.

I hope you, Koda and lovely lady have a wonderful life together. I am betting it already is.


----------



## Karen519

*Jleway*

Jleway

It makes my heart smile to hear how much Koda and Lady love one another!
I knew that would be the case.
Koda must feel like he is in heaven and I'm sure he will always love you and be eternally grateful to you for giving him a loving home!


----------



## puddinhd58

They are both just beautiful and I am sure Koda thinks he's in heaven! 
I love the video....as Koda is munching away, Lady looks up a couple times like "hey people, can you make him share?"... Hahahaha......


----------



## Karen519

*Jleway*

Jleway

How are Koda and Lady doing?


----------



## Mayas way

*they do love company......*

Casey was adopted at 7 months, some abuse issues and left in a backyard. He quickly became my best friend and did everything with Sue and I, even selecting beach motels for dog adaptability.
Sue retired when Casey turned 2 and wanted to raise a female. So when we brought Maya home we had big worries. Me especially.
Sue let Maya greet Casey on the lawn (she was a tiny 10 week old fur ball). She jumped him...I thought "it's over!". Anything but. He wagged his tail and let the shrimp run all over him. They have been yin & yang since, completely entertaining each other. And Casey has been instumental in teaching his sister the fine points of working fields, swimming etc. He's a big red, she a blockier creme color, but you'd think they came from the same litter. Best decision ever---all Sue's. ~Dave


----------

